# UK -> USA, looking for direction



## stoufzilla (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I discovered this site a few days ago and absolutely love it; it's by far the most informative and realistic website I've come across regarding moving to the US. I've seen a few 'UK student hoping to move to the US' threads but would like, if possible, some feedback on my personal situation.

My girlfriend and I are both 21 and are in our second year of University (my girlfriend is studying a BSc in Mathematics and myself a BSc in Applied Biology). We would both absolutely love to move to America, and would like to know what our options might be, so we can direct our efforts in the right places.

I do have family over there - my UK born Aunty (married to a US citizen) and her family, but I gather this would not qualify for a family sponsorship - I've read both of your (extremely helpful) stickies, but would just like clarification that this isn't a possibility.

A Bachelor's Degree in Applied Biology is very much focused towards the biotechnology industry; I understand there are lots of biotech companies over in the states but having read a little about EB visas I've got the impression that aquiring one is a long shot - that it is more to do with 'lucky' circumstances, out of control of the potential emigrant? I wondered if someone could clear this up, and if there are any ways of improving your chances of getting one?

As students we understandably can't take the investment route, and if I'm honest I don't really see the 'get a PhD / become a leader of the field' as the _most_ realistic option for either of us.

If any one can suggest any other routes possible to us, it would be greatly appreciated; if you need any more information at all I'm happy to give it 

Many thanks for any advice you can offer!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Realistically speaking, you aren't going to be able to move to the US as a newly graduated entry level person. The practical route seems to be to acquire "a few" years of experience in your field, then try for either an internal transfer within your employer's organization (the A ticket, in most cases), or hit the US job market directly, focusing on large employers who are savvy with the ways of the H1B visa and sponsorship.

In the meantime, once you're out working, you should keep your eyes and ears open for any sort of projects or contacts with the US branches of your company. If you can get yourself known (through business trips or whatever) sometimes you can get wind of something that would help in getting yourself a transfer.

Family ties only work in the cases of Parents, Adult Children and (for the time being anyhow) brothers and sisters. But once accepted, the waiting list is years long for an available visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

*Look to the south and east?*

This isn't the answer you want to hear but for practical reasons you have many more options in Europe. I understand your attraction for the U.S. but, let's face it, working will be very, very tough.

Open your eyes to the diversity on your doorstep (and with an open door to boot!). The Mediterranean regions offer some of the world's best weather. France, Italy and increasingly Spain are opening science and technology centres which may offer you good opportunities.

I hope this may give you some alternative ideas.


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

DavidO said:


> This isn't the answer you want to hear but for practical reasons you have many more options in Europe. I understand your attraction for the U.S. but, let's face it, working will be very, very tough.
> 
> Open your eyes to the diversity on your doorstep (and with an open door to boot!). The Mediterranean regions offer some of the world's best weather. France, Italy and increasingly Spain are opening science and technology centres which may offer you good opportunities.
> 
> I hope this may give you some alternative ideas.


Jeeez, it's not like you're not being righht, but I so hate posts like that. I mean, seriously, did the guy ask you to dismiss his dream and put him down? I think he realizes it is not going to be a piece of cake to move to the us, but he'd rather hear some realistic advice, not the old: it's difficult, find something else.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

WhiteCross said:


> Jeeez, it's not like you're not being righht, but I so hate posts like that. I mean, seriously, did the guy ask you to dismiss his dream and put him down? I think he realizes it is not going to be a piece of cake to move to the us, but he'd rather hear some realistic advice, not the old: it's difficult, find something else.


What are we supposed to tell him? Join the others on pink cloud #5 in the Land of Plenty?
a) Girl friend is no status recognized by USCIS.
b) Have you ever dealt with college recruiting or just the employer side of job boards? If not - BS is the new high school diploma. It is a start. Go through requirments an employer has to cover to bring an employee over. Do you see
a newly graduated BS student on the horizon?

Networking, networking, networking. Possible several semesters at reputable US universities, depending on the route he wants to go some lab time in the UK and a transfer or getting enough experience to attract a US employer in a few years.


----------



## TrulyBridget (May 12, 2010)

I am not fully clued in about immigration to the U.S. since I am American but a route that could be possibly done is not a PhD but a master's degree for the both of you. Since it lasts two years, that would give you both enough time to suss out whatever you need to do in order to stay (look for a job, sponsorship, etc). That would probably be your best bet, at any rate. Its a daunting task but if you really want to live here then it would be the most applicable route.

Also, don't let anyone tell you that something is not possible, especially when it comes to your dreams. No immigration to the U.S. is not easy, from what I have gathered but others have done so and so can you. 

I am doing a postgraduate degree in the U.K. to see how I like it over there and if I like it enough, I will stay. It was a way into the U.K. and I took it.


----------



## flasher702 (May 14, 2010)

Studying in USA to get your Master's degrees and networking like crazy while you're there to try and get H1Bs when you graduate is probably your best bet. Whichever one of you doesn't get a job can try to keep going to school in the same city. Otherwise I think marriage is your only option.


----------

